# ICEMA and San Diego Scope of Practice



## mccmaddie (May 23, 2016)

I'm trying to get certified in both San Diego county and San Bernardino county. however I have not been able to find anything in regards to scope of practice for these to counties. anyone have any information?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2016)

Google "ICEMA protocols" and click on literally the first link


----------



## Rano Pano (May 23, 2016)

http://www.sandiegocounty.gov/hhsa/programs/phs/emergency_medical_services/prehospital_system.html

https://www.sbcounty.gov/icema/main/ems_policy_manual.aspx

FYI -  counties out here will have all that stuff on the county ems site. Crazy right?


----------



## meatanchor (May 24, 2016)

I don't believe that ICEMA requires EMT-B's to get any additional special certs.  Los Angeles County does if you didn't take your EMT class there after 2011.  I had to do that to renew my EMT, but ICEMA didn't ask for anything special from anyone on our SAR team. Several of us are certified in different counties.

ETA: Here's the L.A. Expanded Scope class for an example of what some places need:
https://www.cpc.mednet.ucla.edu/course/localscope2011


----------

